# igloo hive



## troyheckman (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks interesting to say the least. What are you hoping to accomplish?


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

trying to imitate a tree trunk insulation wise without the weight


----------



## troyheckman (Jan 27, 2015)

Any reason not to just use a wooden hive? You mention insulation but there are quite a few bees lively perfectly well temperature wise in wooden langstroth or top bar hives. Seems like you're reinventing the wheel here and probably having more cost than a standard hive. You would also have no way of moving frames without major issues. 

But if you're in it for a fun "science project", I'm all for it. Sometimes its enjoyable just to try something different just to see what happens.


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

got the cooler for $5 (need to get another for super), about 30 min to construct, will never rot or require paint


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

I think its kinda cool....But it might be a bear removing the frames when they glue them in there.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Should try a side by side comparison.

Keep it in a shady place, or it may retain too much heat and turn into a sweat box. Use a temp gun and take temp inside at the end of a hot day.

In T Seeley studies he says that bees may prefer old wood over new wood. I have a feeling that the inside of a cooler will be less preferred than new wood. 

If you catch one how do you plan to move to a hive, cut out?









Scrape wood $0.00, miss tint paint $5.00. Time not sure; made 20 and 30 at a time. About 2 hours on a table saw and 4+ hours assembling while watching TV.

Between 33 to 50 percent success rate per year, with LGO and comb.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Came here expecting to see a semispherical hive made of ice or foam and found something else. 

Nice work.


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

Honeybees are very good air conditioners, believe the insulation will aid temperature regulation in both summer and winter. I don't plan to move the colony, will build vertically with additional coolers.


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

thank you


----------



## quattro (Oct 2, 2014)

Apparently, if you mount it horizontally and rotate it, it eliminates varroa.

http://www.apiservices.com/anivet/


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

that's cool, hadn't seen that before, thanks for sharing, color me skeptical on the varroa claim though


----------

